
The Metamorphosis of Prime Intellect [1994] - Mathnerd314
http://www.kuro5hin.org/prime-intellect/mopiidx.html
======
aharrison
This story has been the source of many discussions between my girlfriend and
I, and I heartily recommend it. While it can be a bit disturbing, I think that
helps drive home the point (it is kuro5hin, after all.)

It also led to a number of very amusing jokes targeted at the author
(localroger). My favorite being here:

<http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2008/8/20/84039/4943>

 _This [alarm clock] will be useful to me. I sometimes forget to feed the
small girl chained in my basement. Serious writers need muses._

------
kilowatt
My favorite singularity treatment. It explores some original, and very scary
implications of such a world...

------
mquander
I strongly recommend Roger's _Passages_ series to those who enjoy his style
and work here.

<http://localroger.nfshost.com/revelation-passage/>

------
rms
If you like this, you would like Three Worlds Collide.

<http://lesswrong.com/lw/y4/three_worlds_collide_08/>

------
BoppreH
I remember the plot striking me as a bit cheesy and having some holes, but
it's all well compensated for the awesome view of how a virtual world can turn
out.

If you haven't yet, read it.

------
simon_
I loved this back in 1994. Definitely worth a read, although I think the whole
S&M thing comes through a little strongly.

------
RevRal
The first chapter of this really reminds me of Alejandro Jodorowsky's and
Mobius's The Incal graphic novels.

------
nazgulnarsil
hate stories like these.

 _SPOILERS!!!!_ (ROT13)

Nz V fhccbfrq gb flzcnguvmr jvgu n znfbpuvfg jub qrcevirf jung V nffhzr gb or
OVYYVBAF bs crbcyr bs jbegujuvyr yvirf orpnhfr furf OBERQ? shpx ure va gur
snpr. "cnenqvfr vf fb obevat" vf n ynzr traer gung eribyirf nebhaq n anvir
ivrj bs vqrny frafbel rkcrevraprf.

~~~
RevRal
Gur fgbel jnf ragregnvavat, ohg abg qrrcyl. Naq dhvgr naablvat va cnegf,
rfcrpvnyyl va gur gerngzrag bs gur fgbel'f zbfg vagrerfgvat punenpgre. Cevzr
Vagryyrpg.

Naq nz V pbeerpg va nffhzvat "Cevzr Vagryyrpg" vf n cynl ba "Cevzr Zbire"?
Ynjerapr'f pbasbhaqrq crefban qbrf abg nyvta jvgu uvf anzvat fpurzn.

------
winthrowe
It had been in the back of my mind to reread this, thanks for bringing it up.

